
Fighting Fakes Was a Big Reason Behind Amazon's Big Vendor Purge - dclusin
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-09/fighting-fakes-was-a-big-reason-behind-amazon-s-big-vendor-purge
======
mindcrime
Here's what is sorta amusing about this... nearly every time the topic of
counterfeits on Amazon comes up here on HN, somebody posts some variation of
"Amazon don't care about this problem", or "they have no incentive to ever fix
it", etc.

And yet in the past week or two it appears that they are, indeed, taking
rather substantive action to try and address this problem.

Moral of this comment: don't put too much faith in analysis gleaned from
anonymous Internet comments? :-)

~~~
bradknowles
They are trying to do something, that much is certain.

I am not yet convinced they are actually trying to solve the problem of
counterfeit goods being sold through them.

I think I will wait to see what the results are, before I come to any
conclusions.

